# Bud Light Fishing Rodeo



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Coming up real soon.:thumbsup: Should be some good fishing this year. It was tough inshore fishing last year.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Who do you contact to enter the tournament?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't believe there is no discussion of this tournament. I'll liven things up a bit. Alex and I will win it using artificials. While most other anglers will be eating a sandwich while watching their croaker on a popping cork, Alex and I will be making thousands of casts and force the fish to submit. However, we have to catch a flounder. I probably have a better chance of finding Bigfoot than I have catching a flounder.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Correction...I'll be drinking Miller Lite while soaking my croakers, not eating samiches. Don't worry about me in the slam though. I just want that winning trout...or redfish...or skipjack...or flounder...or spanish...or bluefish...or I just might win with the croaker I didn't use for bait lol. I love these rodeos!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

The captains meeting will be Friday at flounders restaurant on the beach at 6:30
This is for the inshore slam. I think you need to be there to register your boat. This is also where you enter the calcutta.
Click on the picture on the right side of the website to see the catalog.
http://pensacolafishingrodeo.com/
Good luck guys


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

I will have a croaker out while I am throwing artificial and drinking a beer lol Flounder will be the first fish I catch, then I just have to try and catch a big enough trout and red to beat Dabutcher which will be hard haha


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

FC Medina24 said:


> I will have a croaker out while I am throwing artificial and drinking a beer lol Flounder will be the first fish I catch, then I just have to try and catch a big enough trout and red to beat Dabutcher which will be hard haha



All you'll have to do is catch a flounder and any red and speck to beat me in the inshore slam. I haven't caught a flounder since September. They don't eat topwaters or mirrodines particularly well.

Alex will kick everyone's a$$ in the needle fish category.


----------

